# Fish River Valley brewers



## Greg.L (10/4/13)

http://www.westernadvocate.com.au/story/1417499/raise-a-glass-to-latest-locksley-export/?cs=12

Just thought I would give Mick Hoban a plug, as far as I know the first craft brewer in Bathurst in recent history.

Only one outlet as yet,(The church bar) there was hope a bar might open in a development of the old flour mill.


----------



## gap (10/4/13)

Thanks for the info Greg. Will have to check it out next time I am in Bathurst


----------



## mattfos01 (5/7/13)

Noticed and tried the old school ale from fish river valley brewery on tap at the union in newtown yesterday, very tasty.


----------



## gap (31/7/13)

The Old School Wheat Ale is on tap at the Station Bar Katoomba, along with Young Henry Pilsner and Limited Release Ale, and also Badlands(Orange) Dark Ale on hand pump.

Unfortunately Station Bar serve their beers freezing cold, except for the hand pump beer.

They also have great pizza.


----------

